# Geekvape - Ammit 25mm RTA single coil



## Dubz (2/6/17)

http://www.geekvape.com/project/ammit-25-rta/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/6/17)

Geekvape did it right with the first Ammit, all we wanted was more juice capacity. The original deck and airflow was perfect, why do they insist on reinventing stuff

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Can relate 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Dubz (2/6/17)

Daniel said:


>



That's the 22mm Ammit video. This thread is about the new 25mm version.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (2/6/17)

Nooooooooooo - that deck is a step backwards - they literally just had to take the 22mm version, and make it a 25mm version with slight cosmetic changes if that...

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## BumbleBee (2/6/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Nooooooooooo - that deck is a step backwards - they literally just had to take the 22mm version, and make it a 25mm version with slight cosmetic changes if that...


Exactly, there was absolutely nothing wrong with the deck on the first one, perfect airflow, space for humongous coils, it wicked beautifully, never leaks and so so easy to build on.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Amir (2/6/17)

Sometimes I think all the 22mm Ammit needs is a bulb glass kinda thing for an extra 2ml.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mahir (2/6/17)

The Vape Industry is getting ridiculous now. First the Pharaoh RTA, then the Govad RTA now the Ammit v2 RTA. They release new vape gear almost everyday and they are all so similar smh. I'm done.


----------



## Mahir (2/6/17)

Forgot to mention the whole Kylin v Ammit v Reload. Can't these people think for themselves instead of feeding off other company's ideas?


----------



## Schnappie (2/6/17)

I know these tanks are for beefy coils, but I still believe single coils work better in smaller chambers. I have been unimpressed by the pharoah rta. Airflow hitting the coil at the right angles produces great flavour, but in my humble opinion too much can kill it

But who knows, it might be a winner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (3/6/17)



Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/6/17)

Dubz said:


>



After watching this I am starting to think that the Ammit 25 may indeed be an improvement although giant coils will no longer be possible.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Max (3/6/17)

Hi @BumbleBee - are you thinking about bringing some of these in


----------



## Silver (3/6/17)

Max said:


> Hi @BumbleBee - are you thinking about bringing some of these in



Hi @Max, please ask that in who has stock or The Vape Guy's subforum
We are in the general threads here


----------



## Max (4/6/17)

Sorry @Silver - will do

Reactions: Like 1


----------

